# Former Derby Bus Depot&Storage Facility 2011.



## johno23 (Apr 29, 2011)

This used to be the main depot of the Trent Bus Company for many years in Derby and as a child I often used to visit my dad when he worked there as an auto electrician and relief driver.Health and safety wasnt such a ridiculous issue as it is now and us kids could visit without a problem.However sometime in the early nineties Trent Bus Company moved to a depot well out of town and this place was empty for a while.

Soon thereafter it was taken over by a company called Capital Storage,who promptly painted the place yellow and red and began renting out storage space,mostly in metal lock up compartments.Ironically and scarily I found myself in the place yet again as my former workplace used it for storage of junk,stock etc and I was often sent to retrieve something or other.The storage company is still very much in business but has relocated to another part of the city into bigger purpose built premises.

Anyway,on the way back from another local explore,we came past this place and thought it would be rude not to drop in and have a look round at the old place.Some of the place is inaccessable at the moment and on the revisit list,but we found the offices most welcoming.These offices were used as the administration and account offices for both the bus company and the storage company.

Here are a few pictures of the place.





The front of the main former bus depot/storage facility in delightful colours




The front of the old admin offices which are part of the site.




The once busy yard.




The main staircase circa late 60`s.




Sanitary item dispenser,much cheaper back then




It gets quite windy around here with the windows open 




On top floor, a totally random lounge setting,do we have part time residents,we wonder




Poor mans boardroom setting.




A typically derelict office.




Staffroom,full of toysobviously didnt have a telly




On the way out we noticed this,I love massive cellars,I will be back

It is currently up for sale or to let,so there is hope for the place at the moment.

Caution;quite a few needles about outside:shocked:


----------



## Drama Queen (Apr 30, 2011)

Good write up on the place also you have put up some very good photos like the staircase circa 60's keep up the good work


----------



## ImmortalShadow (May 3, 2011)

Thanks very much for the info about these places, I didn't realise the yellow building was once used by Trent Barton!



johno23 said:


> On top floor, a totally random lounge setting,do we have part time residents,we wonder



Me and some friends visited this place after going to the GNR Warehouse a while back, and saw this room with the same layout in this photo and we thought that it may well be a drug den going by the fact we saw fag packets, some needles and a phone, and also that it's very near to where druggies are known to hang around.

Then again, it could be us being paranoid, and that it's infact some squatters. Who knows!


----------

